# Plastisol Neck tags - what colour?



## flamer (Dec 28, 2009)

I am getting some plastisol transfers made up, which will be heat pressed onto the shirt as a neck label.

The shirts I have are quite thin, 115gsm, both black and white, I am a little concerned that the ink might bleed through. 

For the black shirt I am thinking a dark dark grey, and for the white I am thinking a light grey.

Can anyone suggest from their experience what colours in particular work best? My screen printer uses pantone colours so I need to figure out what to tell him to use, and also what sort of ink mix would be best for lowest bleed through?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Light grey, or light tan. If you'll have grey shirts, get tan. If you'll have tan shirts, get grey. If you'll have both.......I dunno. 

Also, you'll have less of an issue with bleed through on transfers than with direct screen prints. With transfers you're essentially taking a solid and adhering it to the fabric.


----------



## flamer (Dec 28, 2009)

splathead said:


> Light grey, or light tan. If you'll have grey shirts, get tan. If you'll have tan shirts, get grey. If you'll have both.......I dunno.
> 
> Also, you'll have less of an issue with bleed through on transfers than with direct screen prints. With transfers you're essentially taking a solid and adhering it to the fabric.


Great info thanks Joe,

I think I can get the sheets done in different colours, so i might get a mix of 4 different colours, 2 different greys, and maybe a dark and light tan too. Just some I have one for every colour available.

when pressing, should I apply pressure with the heat press, or just let it sit on the transfer to adhere? I remembered when I was using the heat press to cure screen printing ink I would always leave a 1 mm gap between the ink and the platen


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

My advice was based on going the least expensive route and if you had just one color to choose, what it would be.

If you're able to get multiple colors, then I would include a black and a white. 

Follow the pressure instructions that will come with the transfers. You will need some, a gap won't work.


----------

